# The end of the herring



## vitalspark (Jan 15, 2006)

This sad sight can be seen by any visitor to the old MacBrayne's pier at West Loch Tarbert, Argyll - two apparently abandoned fishing vessels rotting by the shore. I photographed the closer of them in 2005, when her registration number - FH181 - was still visible. Named _Enterprise_, she is a long way from home. I have no idea as to the identity of the other, more distant vessel. I would be delighted to hear from anybody who knows her name and number. Likewise, any information about date of abandonment would be appreciated. 

Picture 1 shows her number clearly, and picture 2 the skeleton of her wheelhouse. Both pictures date from 2005. The third picture shows the more distant vessel taken from the Tarbert end of the loch, when her bones were silhouetted against the setting sun. The final picture shows the two of them in June 2009, with the bonus of the little Salcombe boat SE75 in the foreground. She has two names on her foredeck - the first is _Cheetah_, the second looks like _Makini_, but I cannot be certain. Again, if anyone knows her name, I would be grateful for the information. 
Best wishes,
Dave
PS Apologies - the pictures have been entered in reverse order


----------



## wbeedie (Apr 9, 2007)

FH181 Enterprise

# Country Code : GBR - United Kingdom
# Registration Number : 181
# External Marking : FH181
# Vessel Name : ENTERPRISE
# Port Code : FH - FALMOUTH
# Entry Service Year : 1989
# License Indicator : N - No
Technical Information
#
IRCS Indicator : No
#
IRCS : ( nc ) 
# VMS Indicator : ( nc ) 
# LOA : 15.31
# LBP : ( nc ) 
# Tonnage GT : 23.91 T
# Tonnage Other : ( nc ) 
# Safety Tonnage GT's : ( nc ) 
# Main Power : 180.00
# Secondary Power : 0
# Main Gear type : NK - Unknown gear
# Secondary Gear type : NO - No gear
# Hull material code : 1 - Wood
# Year of Construction : 1945
# Place of Construction : KIRKALDY


----------



## vitalspark (Jan 15, 2006)

Many thanks for your information. May I ask, where do you source this kind of information?

I wish I knew what led to their apparent abandonment.
Best wishes,
Dave


----------



## wbeedie (Apr 9, 2007)

Krysker is other vessel BA208
http://www.trawlerpictures.net/index.php?action=gallery;sa=view;id=5379
Enterprise
http://www.trawlerpictures.net/index.php?action=gallery;sa=view;id=17931


----------



## OLD STRAWBERRY (Jan 20, 2006)

Is it the end for the herring?. We have two supermarkets in Weymouth but try as I might can I find a tin of herrings-in. I love tinned herring but all one can find is bloody tuna, tuna, tuna and more tuna and I can't stand the stuff, highly overrated me thinks. Will I ever see tinned herrings again?.


----------



## vitalspark (Jan 15, 2006)

OLD STRAWBERRY said:


> Is it the end for the herring?. We have two supermarkets in Weymouth but try as I might can I find a tin of herrings-in. I love tinned herring but all one can find is bloody tuna, tuna, tuna and more tuna and I can't stand the stuff, highly overrated me thinks. Will I ever see tinned herrings again?.


It's kippers I worry about, Tony. Can't imagine a trip to UK without a couple of Loch Fyne's fabulous kippers - although where they're catching the herring, I have no idea. I doubt very much if it is in Loch Fyne.
Best wishes,
Dave


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

I had kippers this breakfast, and the shops have enough herring of all kinds. Looked up the reports from the "Norwegian Herring Sales Company," and have tried to translate it:

31.08.2009 09:59 
Herringfisheries has started 

4 Norwegian vessels have started fishing and reports positive signals and good weather.
During the weekend 2300 ton herring has been reported caught. This has been caught by parttrawling(?) Faroese vessels. 

4 Norwegian vessels now lie in the Svalbard zone and report good conditions, the weather conditions are fine and catches up to 400 tons were reported Sunday evening. 

The size of the herring is on an average 300 grammmes.

More vessels are expected to reach the herring fields in the next days, and activities will increase as the week goes on. 

The largest catches were last year reported September 2. 

Regards, Stein.


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

stein said:


> I had kippers this breakfast, and the shops have enough herring of all kinds. Looked up the reports from the "Norwegian Herring Sales Company," and have tried to translate it:
> 
> 31.08.2009 09:59
> Herringfisheries has started
> ...



Could that be "Pair Trawling", Stein?

Regards.
Coastie.


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

A colleague of mine has an angling charter boat and she reckons that the herring is bypassing us this year nd going straight up the Irish Sea.


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

"Could that be "Pair Trawling", Stein?"

Oh yes of course, I mentally added a T and read parttråling= part-trawling insted of partråling= pair-trawling. Hardly know anything about it. Regards, Stein.


----------



## vitalspark (Jan 15, 2006)

stein said:


> I had kippers this breakfast, and the shops have enough herring of all kinds. Looked up the reports from the "Norwegian Herring Sales Company," and have tried to translate it:
> 
> OK, Stein, can you get a message to your Norwegian herring asking them to take a hard left after passing Cape Wrath, and get their little silver butts down to Loch Fyne? That would be much appreciated.
> 
> ...


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

Yes, it seems we could afford to lose a few. This according to the Norwegian Ministry of Fisheries: The Norwegian spring spawning herring stock is assessed to be in a very good condition. The spawning stock biomass is estimated at above 12 million tonnes, the same level as in the 1950s.

But the wandering of the Herring is considered a bit of a mystery. Regards, Stein.


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

You mean they haven't attached a camera to one yet to track it?? ;-)


----------

